# 6 squibs found in Colt Python barrel



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Interesting.... Ill guess there was zero powder in rounds fired, and primer ignition was enough to lodge bullets in barrel, I would think after 1st bullet squibbed, that the 2nd would have caused catastrophic failure of barrel/cylinder..... 

Owner of pistol apparently does not need to own a firearm after this..... it had to have sounded “different”! 

I wish gunsmith would have pulled bullet on round that was still in cylinder to see if there was a powder charge in case. .... crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Somebody got very, very lucky.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i had that to happen to me with one of my nylon 66 long rifle rounds. it definitely didn't sound right so i stopped, looked down the barrel after digging out a dirtdabber wad, and there was the bullet. lucky ain't the word. took it to a gunsmith here in selma and he said i was smart to not shoot it again cause it might have been my last round. lol.
jack


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

She comes out once a year for 12 rounds. ❤


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

He should refuse to re-barrel that gun.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

delta dooler said:


> Interesting.... Ill guess there was zero powder in rounds fired, and primer ignition was enough to lodge bullets in barrel, I would think after 1st bullet squibbed, that the 2nd would have caused catastrophic failure of barrel/cylinder.....
> 
> Owner of pistol apparently does not need to own a firearm after this..... it had to have sounded “different”!
> 
> ...


If all were powderless how would a primer cause failure of the barrel?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> If all were powderless how would a primer cause failure of the barrel?


primers have enough power to move the bullet into the barrel but not through it if you use a progressive loader and dont pay attention to the powder you can load casings with no or little powder


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> primers have enough power to move the bullet into the barrel but not through it if you use a progressive loader and dont pay attention to the powder you can load casings with no or little powder


no powder no powder then powder then boom barrel in your face


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well I asked it wrong I guess, I know that a primer has enough to jam a bullet. BUT if they were all empty of powder the primers along couldn't blow up a barrel, right?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Well I asked it wrong I guess, I know that a primer has enough to jam a bullet. BUT if they were all empty of powder the primers along couldn't blow up a barrel, right?


Yea, pretty much. The danger of a squib load is following with a real load. Another squib isn't gonna blow up the barrel.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Yea, pretty much. The danger of a squib load is following with a real load. Another squib isn't gonna blow up the barrel.


Correct, I know a fully made bullet will blow a gun to pieces after a squib. I just didn't know if anyone was dumb enough to keep firing dud rounds would it eventually blow the gun up. I personally don't think dud rounds could do that but I am not 100% sure. All of the rounds I have fired over the decades I have never had a squib and I have purchased reloads before.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> Correct, I know a fully made bullet will blow a gun to pieces after a squib. I just didn't know if anyone was dumb enough to keep firing dud rounds would it eventually blow the gun up. I personally don't think dud rounds could do that but I am not 100% sure. All of the rounds I have fired over the decades I have never had a squib and I have purchased reloads before.


oh ya there are plenty of dumb people that would stack bullets in barrel untill it would not chamber another round. But having multiple rounds in a barrel I think a Smith would have a hard time getting them out without causing damage even if the barrel was not damage already


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> oh ya there are plenty of dumb people that would stack bullets in barrel untill it would not chamber another round. But having multiple rounds in a barrel I think a Smith would have a hard time getting them out without causing damage even if the barrel was not damage already


Look at the comments below the video. There's a character that stuck his gun in a vice and hammered out the bullets with a punch. Then sold the gun.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

The cost of this machinist is like already over buying a new gun .. melt it .. wouldn't want it back. That said .. NO way the machinist was going to run a DRILL through a 6" barrel without it running off to the side like you see it the last of the video .. wouldn't even try that with my Bridgeport with a long milling cutter. Melt it.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Like Saliva says..click ,click, BOOM.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> If all were powderless how would a primer cause failure of the barrel?


Only failure I seen for the barrel is it being stacked with lead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

